# Not particularly impressed by STI model GP6-C



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I recently purchased an STI model GP6-C 9mm pistol.

I purchased this pistol because it included a combination of features that I could not find on any other 9mm semi-auto pistol.

However, after receiving the pistol, I had to send it back to the factory because at the back of the slide on both sides of the external hammer, the slide finish was very rough and basically had no blueing on it at those locations/spots of the slide.

When I got the gun back from the factory (after them having it for approx. 7 weeks), that surface on the slide does now have some blueing on it but I can still see rough machining looking marks in the surface of the slide on each side of the hammer. Perhaps their idea of a polished surface and mine are different !!!

Maybe, I am being too particular but for the price that I paid for this gun, I am not really impressed especially by the form/looks/fit/finish of the gun. The gun seems to function fine and according to the write-ups on it, it is supposed to be very well designed and built. Most of the reviews that I see about their 1911 & 2011 styled pistols seem to rate them very highly. Maybe, it is just this non-1911 styled pistol that is not up to snuff in the looks department.

I paid roughly $800 for this pistol but if I had it to do over again (even though the Springfield XD(m) series pistols do not have all of the features that I like in a pistol) I believe that I would have purchased an XDm 9mm instead. I already have one of those and to me it is a far superior looking pistol than the STI and for less money. But like I said the XDm does not have some of the features that the STI has.

Well, live and learn.

Thanks for listening to my rant.

Let me make a slight qualification to my above initial observations about my STI model GP6-C pistol.

Even though I still say that the GP6-C does not have the looks that my Springfield XD(m) and some other brands of pistols have, I have found out that perhaps looks may not be everything when evaluating a pistol.

I finally got to shoot my GP6-C this weekend and boy was I pleased.

At my standard distance for shooting a pistol (10 yards), I can shoot groups with the holes touching each other.

I have not been able to do that with my Springfield XD(m) and other 9mm pistols, even though the XD(m) has had a competition trigger job done on it by Springfield custom.

Now I am wondering if these STI pistols are really that good or did I just happen to get a good shooter !!!

No, I do not have any financial interest in STI.

Thanks.


----------

